# Notebook becomes too hot while running in X mode



## Ievgen (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I've recently noticed that my notebook's fan becomes too noisy and the surface near the radiator becomes hot in several minutes after launching X server with Gnome 2. It remains hot even if I'm not doing anything and even if the lid is closed.

In experimental purposes right after that I rebooted into Win 7 (forgive me) and the fan stopped spinning too fast in 1 minute so I could barely hear it. The surface also became cold.

Could somebody advise what could be wrong with my system ? Is it due to the fact that there is no Dell specific ACPI module for FreeBSD or what ? I'm not using Compiz also.

My hardware is Notebook Dell N5110, with a twin graphic card (Intel + Nvidia, Optymus technology) and I'm using the experimental KMS driver dated of May 2012 (I heard there is a newer one).

Thanks.


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD devel-pc 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Apr 27 15:19:53 EEST 2012     root@devel-pc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Ievgen (Aug 3, 2012)

I've just looked quickly over sysctl variables and found something related to temperature, are these values too high ?


```
> sysctl -a | grep temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 77.5C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 79.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 79.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 82.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 83.0C
```


----------

